# Atherton hub



## Rustngrease (Feb 28, 2022)

Hub is in good shape , I haven't pulled it apart but everything feels good.  10 bucks to


----------



## RPower (Mar 1, 2022)

$30


----------



## Rustngrease (Mar 1, 2022)

Nd


----------



## Iverider (Mar 1, 2022)

How many spokes?


----------



## Rustngrease (Mar 2, 2022)

Iverider said:


> How many spokes?



28


----------

